# Ironman in 2017



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2017)

If anyone wants some advice taking on a middle or long distance triathlon post here 

I've just registered for a 70.3 in France on 14th May:







http://m.eu.ironman.com/triathlon/events/emea/ironman-70.3/pays-d-aix.aspx


----------



## bathtub (22 Jan 2017)

IM 70.3 World Champs, Chattanooga, USA. my A race for the 2017 season.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jan 2017)

bathtub said:


> IM 70.3 World Champs, Chattanooga, USA. my A race for the 2017 season.



Niiice!

Which category? Where did you qualify?


----------



## bathtub (24 Jan 2017)

AG 60-64. Qualified at Weymouth 70.3 September .
Probably one of the first qualifier events for 2017 World Champs which was good for me to book hotel pre Xmas as all accommodation in Chattanooga now fully booked. Expensive entry fee at $425 which had to be paid on qualification day or else lose your slot.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> If anyone wants some advice taking on a middle or long distance triathlon post here
> 
> I've just registered for a 70.3 in France on 14th May:
> 
> ...



Not far off. How's the training going @Tin Pot ?


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Apr 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Not far off. How's the training going @Tin Pot ?



Yes, three weeks to go 

Holidaying messed up the build phase of training, kept the bike up but missed a lot of run and swim so I'm fighting to get back on track this week (4 bike, 4 run, 4 swim)

Bike
+
Positives are that my biking feels stronger, and I have a decent aero position on a real tri bike.
I've been pretty good getting in four sessions per week since January, FTP increased at least 18%

-
Delays in getting the new bike road worthy means I haven't got road time on it

Swim
+
Two decent open water swims in Spain mean my wetsuit is tested, pace okay for now need to shave down 10s/100 on he day which should be okay
-
Inconsistent training between once and four times per week

Run
+
Interval training working and long runs feeling solid but too slow
No injuries
-
Inconsistent again from none to four per week recently. If I don't fix this I'll be plodding around again like the last three years and disappointed with the whole season.

Sleep
Pattern has been irregular but I am getting my usual six hours, recently moved to a ten o'clock bedtime which is going okay.
Im not nearly as fatigued as last year so life is pretty normal.

Nutrition
Okay. My plan this year was to eat normal meals and only add during sessions - I've managed to keep to this but I'm not losing weight, which is unexpected and going to impact performance badly.

Summary
The main thing is consistent running and a lack of weight loss, I'm two or three kilos heavier than this time last year when I hoped to be two or three less than last year and I'm not running any faster.

Bike leg should be easy though 

Thanks for asking - I had a bunch of mates asking about this yesterday evening, then I couldn't sleep last night from worrying!



I'm off for a 2hr40min run now and a 10TT tonight.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2017)

Just getting my bike sorted out, trying to relax in a French cafe but my hearts racing already.

Live coverage (I'm off with the M40-44 orange caps about 06:45 BST) is here:
http://m.eu.ironman.com/triathlon/coverage/detail.aspx?race=france70.3&year=2017

It's lovely here in Aix, blue skies and classic French cafe culture.

Met an Australian family last night travelling around Europe and when I called for the bill they'd bought my dinner for me! Random acts of kindness indeed...


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2017)

Some fancy bikes here too


----------



## Tin Pot (14 May 2017)

Done. Boom.

What a bike course. I'll look up col de certe later, it's a proper bike climb not like the hills they put in UK IM courses. And the descents...


----------



## Tin Pot (30 May 2017)

Next up, June 25th...






Looking to push a little harder on this one, see if I break


----------



## Stephenite (11 Jun 2017)

I'm doing the seasons first sprint the same day. Done bollocks all training - job, kids, booze getting in the way. Hoping it's gonna kickstart some training so i can get an olly in before the water freezes over here.

Good luck @Tin Pot and well done for the half in Aix.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Jun 2017)

IM70.3 UK is in the bag.

Wimbleball is legendary, and the last IM race there, and it completely schooled me. Waaaay slower than at Aix en Provence, I comfortably made the cutoffs but for he first time ever I had to do the maths as I started the run 

Suffering, really:





Some of the elite age groupers bikes:


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Jul 2017)

Not long now, race starts 06:00 on Sunday, hopefully finish before darkness falls.

There are rumours Alastair Brownlee may race, as per the sign up sheet here at the Macron Stadium, Bolton.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jul 2017)

Wow, I was torn a new one this year. Over an hour and forty longer to finish this year, wasn't sure I was going to make it at all...but I didn't come last.

In the hotel with the bike and posters from the kids





Race tats





Getting the bus there...





Getting the bus back..!


----------



## Stephenite (31 Jul 2017)

Well done. I like the posters from the kids. I had one last year for my first sprint.


----------

